# eGalax refuses to work



## EugeneL (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm trying to get my new FreeBSD 8.2 installation to recognize eGalax touchscreen and not getting any luck at this stage (everything else is perfect with the system). "uep" looks like working, it recognizes the device and reports association with uep0 (I see /dev/uep0), but there are no indications Xorg sees it. Related entries from xorg.conf:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Touch0" "SendCoreEvents"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection


...


Section "InputDevice"
         Identifier "Touch0"
         Driver "egalax"
         Option "Device"   "/dev/uep0"
         Option "MinX" "50"
         Option "MaxX" "2500"
         Option "MinY" "20"
         Option "MaxY" "2500"
EndSection
```


Related output from Xorg.0.log:



```
(**) |-->Input Device "Touch0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices

...

(II) LoadModule: "egalax"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so
(II) Module egalax: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

...

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/uep0"
(II) Touch0: Using device /dev/uep0.
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) Touch0: always reports core events
(**) Option "MinX" "50"
(**) Option "MaxX" "2500"
(**) Option "MinY" "20"
(**) Option "MaxY" "2500"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touch0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Touch0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Touch0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Touch0: On.
(WW) fcntl(12, F_SETOWN): Inappropriate ioctl for device
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
```

Boot console messages:


```
Dec 24 00:10:42 LuskinSH kernel: ugen4.4: <eGalax Inc.> at usbus4
Dec 24 00:10:42 LuskinSH kernel: uep0: <eGalax Inc. USB TouchController, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus4
```

I tried adding bunch of debug messages to uep.c and I can see that touching the screen causes several functions calls, including uep_intr_callback(), so the touchscreen definitely works and tries to do something, but I never saw any X's reaction to it.

Right now two things look really suspicious: the "ioctl" warning and the fact that egalax is not part of i386 8.2. I tried both xf86-input-egalax-0.1.tbz and xf86-input-egalax-0.2.tbz that I found for 8-stable, but that could be wrong.

Any help is highly appreciated. 

Thank you!
EL


----------

